# MartialTalk.com Summer 2005 Newsletter



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2005)

*MartialTalk.com Summer 2005 Newsletter*​ 
 Greetings everyone.  As MartialTalk enters it's fourth year of operation we continue to grow and expand, thanks to the continued support of our members.  We have alot to look forward to.

 1- MartialTalk Seminar and Meet & Greet - July 23 2005 : Buffalo NY
 2- MartialTalk launches KenpoTalk Community
 3- MartialTalk joins the SilverStar Community Network
 4- Julie Kedzies website now live
 5- Traffic Stats updated.
 6- WebSite Hosting and Development
 7- Forum Sponsorships
 8- Karate Depot
 9- Future plans for MartialTalk?

 =======
*MartialTalk Seminar and Meet & Greet - July 23 2005 : Buffalo NY
*=======

 MartialTalks annual training seminar and meet & greet is a great opportunity to train and see a wide variety of different arts and styles.

 This years event features:
   Datu Tim Hartman (Modern Arnis)
   Jeff Velten (Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu)
   Sheldon L. Bedell (Sikaran)
   Boyd Ritchie (Grappling)
   Bob Hubbard (Internet Marketing)
   & More

 Cost is only $25 per person, or $35 at the door. 
 For more information, and to sign up online, please visit http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/
 ==========


 =======
*MartialTalk launches KenpoTalk Community
*=======

 Buffalo NY February 14, 2005  MartialTalk.com, one of the premier Internet destinations for martial arts enthusiasts, announced today that it is developing a new resource and community site for the Kenpo Community called KenpoTalk. While the full feature set is still under consideration, the site will feature resources and historical archives as well as a friendly discussion forum. KenpoTalk, located at kenpotalk.com, is being jointly developed by MartialTalk.com and SilverStar WebDesigns Inc, and will be a cornerstone in the new SilverStar Community Network. The site is set for a March 1st 2005 opening.

 Visit kenpotalk.com to check it out for yourself.
 ==========


 =======
*MartialTalk joins the SilverStar Community Network
*=======
 MartialTalk.com, one of the premier Internet destinations for martial arts enthusiasts, has agreed to become a founding member of the new SilverStar Community Network (SCN). We are excited by the expanded exposure being a part of the SCN will give us. Starting in March 2005 MartialTalk will begin adding some additional SCN content feeds to its site as a benefit to its members. 

 The listing of communities in the SCN is at http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/
 ==========


 =======
*Julie Kedzies website now live
*=======

 Several months ago we announced our support for womans fighter Julie Kedzie. Well, the long wait is over and her personal website is now live.  While still needing a few bits to be complete, you can visit it now at http://juliekedzie.com
 ==========


 =======
*Traffic Stats updated.
*=======

 For those members interested in just how busy MT has been, you can view our traffic history up through April 2005 at http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm
 ==========


 =======
*WebSite Hosting and Development
*=======

 For those members looking for website hosting or development, MartialTalk offers both.
 Information on our plans, rates and features can be found at http://www.martialtalk.com/webservices.shtml
 ==========


 =======
*Forum Sponsorships
*=======

 Forum Sponsorships are a cost effective way to advertise your school, organization or business to a concentrated, targeted audience. Starting at only $175 per year, discounts are available for multiple forum, or cross board (advertise on both MartialTalk and KenpoTalk) sponsorships.
 Information, requirements and rates are at http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/scn_adrates.htm
 ==========


 =======
*Karate Depot
*=======

 Karate Depot continues their support for MartialTalk.  Be sure to click on the Karate Depot banner at the top of forum pages for your training needs.  You get a great selection at a great price, and MartialTalk receives credit for the referal.


 =======
*Future plans for MartialTalk
*=======

 What does the future hold for MartialTalk?  Well, alot.
 On our "to do" list are several exciting changes and additions to our features, including:
 - A redesign to the sites look
 - Addition of the long requested ChatRoom
 - An improved school and instructor listing
 - A new edition of the MT Magazine (long delayed, it will be out soon)
 - and more.

 While I don't have an ETA on any of these, changes are in motion that should allow us to add more features as we continue to improve and move towards our goal of being -the- premier martial arts resource site online.


 Thank you everyone for your continued support.  Please, if you maintain a links page on your sites, give us a link back.  Every little bit helps us.

 Thank you

 Bob Hubbard & the staff of MartialTalk.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 26, 2005)

BOB,
I for one would like to thank you for working you rear end off to make this the best forum on the net. (IMHO)
Congrats to all here who have been around for the four years and put so much information up for others to see
And thanks to all who have joined and taken part in this forum


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2005)

Camp Flyer: http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2005/images/seminar_flyer.pdf


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2005)

Bob,
Excellent job! 
 :asian:


----------



## Tgace (May 29, 2005)

Time it starts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2005)

Currently set for Noon-5pm, with dinner at 6pm.


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Jun 3, 2005)

To the top for the "Meet and Greet Seminar" and my good friend Boyd Ritchie!


----------

